# my breaky to speed up my morning metabolism



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

4-5 eggs beaten in a cup with a fork with a small hand full of crushed Birds eye dry chilli, crushed black pepper, tea spoon if chicken stock , low natrium & sodium salt half tea spoon, all this beaten together in a cup and scrambled. drink green tea with the meal.


----------

